# Is anyone here a maid/cleaning lady? I have questions



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

OK, bear with me this is a dumb question, but it's causing me anxiety.

Over the last year I've had 2 surgeries and countless other things that have caused me to backslide on deep cleaning my home. I'm at the point that I can't catch up and the grime has gotten the best of me. 

I'm considering hiring a cleaning lady for one or two sessions to help me get my house back into shape. I really only need her for the kitchen, bathroom and laundry room. I think I can take it from there, because those 3 areas are really the ones that are bothering me, and are at the point I can't clean them more. 

My anxiety is coming from the concern that if I can get someone to take on my mess, is she gonna be disgusted by what she sees here, and have me down on her list of worst places she's visited. I have an anxiety disorder so, everything is gonna make me anxious. 

Mind you my home isn't gross or unhealthy by any means, it's "clean" it's just not "CLEAN".. kwim? Right now I'm at the point I cry thinking about having to clean under the burners of the stove and under the stove and fridge because it hasn't been done in so long, I can't get all the crap out of the corners of the kitchen floor (can't stay on my knees long enough to do it right) and it hurts to get down to clean the bathroom right. We live WAY out in the country, so we have mice and bugs, it's a fact of life out here. They're pretty much under control but they've left their messes and it needs to be cleaned up and I can't do it. I just noticed a big spider web in the corner of the room again, I can clean that up, but I'm sure the cleaning lady will find more here. 

I'm pretty good at the mopping, sweeping, wiping down and keeping things safe and acceptable, I just can't do the grunt work and bending and the deep cleaning. 

What I'm trying to ask is, what's the worst a cleaning lady will take on? 

Will cleaning ladies turn tail and run at the sight of the mouse droppings? (I will warn them) My fridge hasn't been moved since I moved in 2 years ago, I don't wanna know what's under there, will she mind?? I can't reach the window sill in one of the rooms, so it's a mess with dead bugs I'm sure will she clean that?

Thank you for any input you have, and for reading through my embarrassing confession.


----------



## Lil in md (Aug 8, 2003)

I do private cleaning and by the way it sounds your house is really not bad at all just things you cant do and I would tell them they should understand I have older ones who cant do it and I tell them I have no problem doing it just ask .The ones I have had problems with is not the dirt but the ones who can do and dont those are the ones who are very discouraging to do . the ones who just choose not to do are the ones who dont give it a second thought and I have only quit 2 jobs cause of it .I wish I was closer I would do it for you . I tell my people I know you dont want me here and I know you would rather do it yourself but I understand you cant and dont give a second thought about asking me to it. I charge way below going rate around here because I like helping them .I get $12 an hour and I tell them if thats to much them I'll lower it for you I want to help .If you find the right person you should feel comfortable with them and if you dont I understand that to cause just because I do it for a living I think I would much more nervious about it thinking what someone was going to think if I had to get someone to do mine .By the way those 2 houses I almost cried when I walked in them every time .And dirt under the frig and mouse dropping well thats just something we cant control its there alittle hint now cleaning up after a dog or cat thats been there or dirty depends around thats a different story .Lillie


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I didn't get a cleaning lady until I was 3 months into a year of chemo. My teens are messy. I felt like you. The woman didn't bat an eye, she simply went right to work. She did everything. They'll be sensitive, trust me, and I'm sure your home won't be the WORST they've seen.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't worry about it. Just tell whoever you hire that you have had some health problems that limit the heavy cleaning that you can do, and tell them what you need done. They will give you a price, come in and clean it up for you, and that's that. They've seen everything, and it sounds like on a 1-10 scale, you are probably only a 5, max. No big deal. I'd do it for you as a friend if you were in the neighborhood.  Also, most housecleaners don't talk about the houses they clean or the people who live in them. If word gets around that they badmouth their clients, they don't get hired, so it's in their best interests to guard your privacy.


----------



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you all! I really appreciate it.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

ZooNana said:


> OK, bear with me this is a dumb question, but it's causing me anxiety.
> 
> Over the last year I've had 2 surgeries and countless other things that have caused me to backslide on deep cleaning my home. I'm at the point that I can't catch up and the grime has gotten the best of me.
> 
> ...


I have done this kind of work in the past and believe me, your house doesn't sound too bad. I once went to clean out a trailer for a lady who had been renting it to a very elderly (and grumpy) batchelor man who did not bother to go to the bathroom to pee in the middle of the night. There were JARS of urine all over the bedroom! THere were pots and pans that had not been washed for months (maybe even years). It was interesting to say the least.

I have also done "trash outs" for mortgage companies when people default on their mortgage and also for landlords when renters leave a house a mess. You wouldn't BELIEVE some of the things I have seen!

Anyway, just explain it to the cleaning lady and maybe offer an extra $10 to her because it will be a little bit harder, or longer job. I'm sure there won't be a problem. NO reason to be anxious.

donsgal


----------



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

Howdy...I use to own a cleaning company..I started with houses and moved up to cleaning offices and steam cleaning dinner kitchens and so forth...The worse i ever seen was a clean out of a rent house we were hired for....I sent out 2 gals who called and said they werent doing the job...I was told alot of poop and stunk real bad....I thought ohhh gee what a bunch of babies and sent them on another job called my sis and went over to the clean out property....the smell hit ya before ya got to the door.......my sis looked at me and said why are we doing this job?.....as i tried to choke down the bile rising up my throat I said they said alot of poop in house......i punch in the code for the door lock and go in.......POOP!...tons of it...human and animal all over the place...rotting food...trash....a fridge that was half full of food and left unplugged for who knows how long..then once in the house the roaches start to drop from the ceiling onto you..climb across yer shoes and in general try to cover you........need I say we left?.......I told the guy who hired us this was no job for us he would need to hire EPA to come and take this job on.....no one should enter that house without the proper gear.........well 2 bins of bio hazzard later and a bleach spraying from the EPA we did go back and finish the job of general cleaning.........so moral of the story......yer house aint to bad ...after all ya dont have to call out the EPA lol......dale anne


----------



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh my goodness, BARF!!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

We rented out our house for year to a young couple with lovely references. When we took it back it was a disaster. Dh had to use a shovel to clean out the bedroom - I refused to look at it as I was depressed enough by the rest of the house. No way could your house be that bad!

I used to clean for other people & the only one I criticized was a wealthy lady whose upstairs was perfect, but her washing machine, dryer, & vacuum were ancient & didn't work well. She didn't pay very well, either. :nono:


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

So Zoonana, did you find a housekeeper? I agree with everyone here...your house is not bad, just needs a little regular TLC that you arent able to do yourself. And everyone is absolutley right about the fact that no cleaning person will bad mouth you. And an extra monetary tip now and then is very much appreciated!!
I have done housekeeping/janitorial for years. Right now I only have one house but they are the sweetest elderly couple. Sometimes she can't remember if she paid me. She came over one day insisting I didn't get paid when I know she had. 
At Christmas last yr they gave me a bonus (the amount I charge) It was my job in an upscale department store that has all the horror stories.


----------



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

No, I never got to do it because I've had some financial problems the past few months. I hope once the child support gets straighted out and I catch up with the bills, I can look for someone. 

Thank you for all your replies.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I had this problem after 8 months of bedrest during a problem pregnancy. 

With seven kids, how can you possibly keep up, anyway? 

I have a dear friend over my house as I type who is doing some deep cleaninf for me that I cannot get to. She is a blessing. 

I hope you can get someone to help, I know how much it does help to get those corners and under everything done.


----------

